# Fish ID?



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

I was fishing ICW by Oyster Bar and caught this little fellow and don't really know what it is.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

its an amberjack!!! tell all your friends the story of how you caught him!! :thumbsup:


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Atlantic croaker. AKA amberjack. Excellent bait for redfish


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

I thought it was a croaker but was waiting for it to "croak" and it never did regardless I kept it for bait I should catch a nice red on it, should I serve it up whole or chunks?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I personally use them whole or "wounded" usually, but have caught plenty of reds on chunks of croakers, cigs, and pinfish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's not an Atlantic Croaker, but a close relative called a "Spot". One of the best big trout baits available


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris V said:


> It's not an Atlantic Croaker, but a close relative called a "Spot". One of the best big trout baits available


Dead on!


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok awesome well I will have to try it sometime soon its frozen now though hopefully it'll still work.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

The largest trout I have caught to date had one in her. Wasn't caught too far from you on the south east side of Big Lagoon.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Chris V said:


> It's not an Atlantic Croaker, but a close relative called a "Spot". One of the best big trout baits available


The best for big trout!!!!!!


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep that's my mistake. Either way still a really good bait!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

This 32 inch, 9 1/4lb Speck ate a Spot larger than my hand. She was one of four specks over 7lbs in a two week period I caught using live Spots. Sorry don't mean to derail, but it's kinda relevant


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Holy cow thats a massive trout, I be wayyy too lucky to catch one of that calibur hey I can dream though. I'll just see what comes along and take it and I'll post what does when I go fishing again.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris V - I don't think that is a derail at all. That is dead-on relevant, photographic evidence to the point that was being made about them being great trout bait. (Now that I am on your good side... where was it that you caught those 4 fish over 7 lbs???)


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Fisherdad1 said:


> Chris V - I don't think that is a derail at all. That is dead-on relevant, photographic evidence to the point that was being made about them being great trout bait. (Now that I am on your good side... where was it that you caught those 4 fish over 7 lbs???)


It's a spot I've fished all of my life. The only hint I can give is that the water there is extremely wet and the depths range from very shallow to pretty deep


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Chris V said:


> It's a spot I've fished all of my life. The only hint I can give is that the water there is extremely wet and the depths range from very shallow to pretty deep


And its kinda salty


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

thats a spot... they get up near a pound and are good eats. Excellent bait for everything and anything


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

So how would you rig one of those up?


----------

